# Lights



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

A popular subject. We talk about the virtues of red vs green vs white and how they may or may not affect the outcome of your encounters with wildlife.

I've seen some lights offer a blue bulb.

What would you use a blue light for? For the life of me I just can't think of anything.

Discuss.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the only thing i have ever heard that blue was good for is tracking blood

i have a blue one one one of my lights also has white and red,but have never tried the blue(its not a long range flashlight)

i have only used the red one on it for walking into my turkey areas in the dark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good questions Fred. Seems as thought I have heard a lot about red, green, white, and amber but nothing on blue. I have been wondering this myself.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

From what I have read the color doesn't really matter as much as the brightness. Red lens takes the edge off the brightness when looking at the flashlight. Green is similar but alittle bit brighter. I don't think the color is what effects them, it's the brightness. It's a matter of what color you can see the best with and not be too bright. If that makes sense. Just what I've gathered from reading. Haven't had lights on enough coyotes to see the difference in reaction.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I understand how light affects yotes.......but now I'm trying to figure out what I would do with a blue light if I had one LOL


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Itd make you an awesome go-go dancer Fred! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Fred I know 2 fellas that make lights. I am going to talk with them soon. I will let ya know what they say.


----------



## Nitehunt (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually just heard yesterday that guys are using the blue lights for bow fishing.....something about reflection on surface doesn't happen with a blue light???? Researching the validity of it right now. More to come. Has anyone else heard this.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

I understand how light affects yotes.......but now I'm trying to figure out what I would do with a blue light if I had one LOL 

Blue appears the brightest while using slightly less energy. Most reef guys use blue to grow their corals.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Being a former reef tank owner the blue is more for assisting in the coloration of the corals. It helps the zooanthellae "pop" more. To get more growth they would use more of a daytime light which runs 6700 kelvins. The blue is normally 20000k. Not that that has much to do with this thread.


----------

